# No eggs.......



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

My golden buff started laying eggs about 8 weeks ago. Steady one every day. But she has completely stopped laying. It's been about 2 weeks and we have got nothing. She is not egg bound. And running around like normal. We live in Ohio and the weather has been up and down. Any suggestions.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Weather varying, lack of light will do it too. They need around 14 hours of daylight daily to keep laying. Any changes to additions to the flock can change laying habits for a bit. That's all I can think of right off. Hope this helps zero in on the problem for you.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

This is the time of year of molt as well. It could be the molting, light duration, stress, cold, anything really.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

mine took a break too but have now started back at it
it could also be a diet issue


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am having the same issue. I have 12 hens and only been getting 4 eggs a day. Mine have 16 hrs of light. I think my hens issues stem from being sick last month and having to do a bout of antibiotics. I think they are taking a break. But, I really don't have any idea....I need a chicken whisperer


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Also lack of sleep if you have a lamp or a heat lamp maybe lower it down.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> I am having the same issue. I have 12 hens and only been getting 4 eggs a day. Mine have 16 hrs of light. I think my hens issues stem from being sick last month and having to do a bout of antibiotics. I think they are taking a break. But, I really don't have any idea....I need a chicken whisperer


16 hours is not rite, you need to slowly lower that to about 14 hours
maybe 15 min. less each week. if you just change it 2 hours that might also screw them up.

good luck
piglett


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> 16 hours is not rite, you need to slowly lower that to about 14 hours
> maybe 15 min. less each week. if you just change it 2 hours that might also screw them up.
> 
> good luck
> piglett


Thank you everyone. Unfortunately when we went to feed her tonight she was dead. I am at a loss why. She was upbeat and running around eve.n today. My wife put a heater in the garage for her and a radio. And always has a light on but she was healthy. She was not egg bound. Either. At a loss.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

dpappas319 said:


> Thank you everyone. Unfortunately when we went to feed her tonight she was dead. I am at a loss why. She was upbeat and running around eve.n today. My wife put a heater in the garage for her and a radio. And always has a light on but she was healthy. She was not egg bound. Either. At a loss.


i have had good hens just fall over dead 
it happens , that is why hens have such large cluches
they don't all make it.

sorry about your girl

piglett


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

oh my gosh that's so awful! I'm so so sorry to hear that! that's just terrible! do you have any idea at all what could have caused it? how old was she? I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

realsis said:


> oh my gosh that's so awful! I'm so so sorry to hear that! that's just terrible! do you have any idea at all what could have caused it? how old was she? I'm so very sorry for your loss!


mine was about 10 months old
great looking black orpington hen
no idea what happened, all the others are alive & kicking
sometimes you just don't know


----------

